# Help Me Put a Name To This Guy.



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know it's a Peacock but I was just wondering if anybody out there could give me alittle more info on him. 
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u310 ... 1227640319


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Albino peacock of some sort.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

98dak83cam said:


> Albino peacock of some sort.


Agreed. Not sure you will get any more specific info than that, except might be from the A. stuartgranti group of fish. You will never know if he is a pure "species", but does look Stuartgranti-ish for what it is worth, as oppossed to an albino of Jacobfreibergi


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Agreed, there is some dispute as to weather many species of albino (in Peacocks) are simple mutations in each species or have been hybridized to get albino genes into every species then bred back towards a species type. They naturally happen (no disputing that) They can be encouraged by mutagen chemicals (no disputing that) and are selected for by some. Where they have been bred into other species is I am afraid far too complicated and controversial for me.
It is a man made or man encouraged by selective breeding type is about as far as I should say.
If he is a pure species I would be quite shocked.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

The more I look it it I say he is an albino German Red.


----------



## steve426 (Nov 23, 2008)

Are these rare?


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

I wouldn't say rare, but depending on your area they can be pretty uncommon.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

steve426 said:


> Are these rare?


no


----------

